# another virus while on here



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Twice now, I have gotten the virus that comes up on the bottom right of my screen that says I have viruses and need to buy their virus protection. Cost me $166 to get it off once again. It has happened both times while on Homesteadingtoday. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

All you have to do is run a browser with a script blocker and ad blocker. You won't get any popup ads that way.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

just X out of it rather than clicking a button and you'll be fine


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i cannot remember if it was here for certain, but pretty sure i too had that issue. and you can click it off, but it comes back a thousand times a minute! its a horrible pain, and it cost me about that much too! but this is an old computer, and i'm done paying to fix it, so i googled it on my daughter's school-issued laptop, which btw never has issues, even with a teenager using it?! they use that security essenstials freebie, the one i was told not to come anywhere near?! hmm.. i think i smell a rat!

I had to put malwarebytes onto a flash drive, put into computer, run it. once i had to open in safe mode and do it, but it did fix it. lots of scanning, not fun. but i did get lots of housework done since i was home all day.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> All you have to do is run a browser with a script blocker and ad blocker. You won't get any popup ads that way.


:hijacked: how is this done? what browser is best/worst? thanks.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Never ever feed the demons... doing so makes them try o so much harder.

I have yet to find a trouble that asking google didn't solve. Sometimes it involves using another computer to find the 'cure', but the cures for various ailments, including the virii you speak of, are to be had, for free.

Methinks if you paid once for the cure.... you were never cured in the first place... it just doesn't bother you again for a while, till Yuri needs another dacha payment.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox allows you to get addons. I love NoScript and Adblock. I don't see ads on this site. I have never seen ads on here. I don't get any popups, nor have I ever had a virus. I'm sure there must be other browsers that allow some sort of widget or add on to block scripts too. I just allow certain sites that I need a certain script on (like youtube) and the other sites are still blocked from scripts. It makes life so much simpler.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

chewie said:


> :hijacked: how is this done? what browser is best/worst? thanks.


Many modern browsers have a plug-in architecture that allows the addition of functionality from other developers. Like buying accessories out of a catalog for your car, only free and easier to install. :happy0035: The main plugins we're talking about are:

NoScript for FireFox 
or 
NotScripts for Chrome. 

I cannot, in good conscience, recommend anyone use an IE (Internet Explorer) based browser. I'd use just about anything else: firefox, chrome, opera, whatever.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Free Firefox browser, will I stop getting these viruses?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Will you STOP? Bluntly put, no.

Now for a bit more in-depth explanation. This site does NOT have viruses. The problem is that in the recent past the ad service itself was 'hacked' into; and occasionally people will get 'caught' by something coming from an ad.

So the possibility that you might run across an ad-borne virus will always be there. Remove the ads on almost ANY site and the site will tank because ads help support the site.

All that is needed is some protection - use Firefox (or Google Chrome), run a decent virus program (Microsoft Security Essentials or Avast! if you want free, Bitdefender or Norton Antivirus if you want paid), use a good malware remover (Malwarebytes, for instance), etc.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

for info


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good timing. Just got our AARP Bulletin today and there is a question/solution for this very problem. Do not X out. Any click leaves the virus on your computer. They say to go the CTRL-ALT-DEL method and in the task manager highlight the program,(not your Browser) and click "end task". Kung weigh in if this sounds plausible to you. makes sense but I've been doing it wrong myself.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

lenii said:


> Twice now, I have gotten the virus that comes up on the bottom right of my screen that says I have viruses and need to buy their virus protection. Cost me $166 to get it off once again. It has happened both times while on Homesteadingtoday. Anyone else have this problem?


There are plenty of similar veined threads here. I always suggest that everyone start with checking their own pc. Download and run Malwarebytes and or Microsoft Security Essentials. Also see the sticky thread in this forum; Basic Steps for Removing Spyware.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

And BTW, I'll double check the spyware thread and update it if if needs it (which it does, often, considering the rate of spyware 'development.' )


----------

